# Mountain Cycle Rumble



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

Does anybody ride a Mountain Cycle Rumble? I found a good deal on one and was curious about what people think about the frame. And also what size of frame did you people get? mountain cycles sizing chart is a little confusing. Thanks!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

mtb care bear said:


>


----------



## RigidOne (Feb 8, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


>


lol dork. Its a nice frame I might add.


----------



## mike67 (Jan 13, 2004)

*rumble*

I put one together a few months back. I bought a 2003 from greenfish, very reasonable price. I went with the medium and I'm 6'2", fits just fine with a 50mm stem. I think there top tubes run kind of long, so for most riders I'd recommend the medium unless you're on the shorter side. I only have a few rides on it...so far so good. The frame is very solid, not too heavy (think it's around 5 pounds) made by Kinesis.


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

But does anybody ride one???


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

mtb care bear said:


> But does anybody ride one???


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

mike67 said:


> I put one together a few months back. I bought a 2003 from greenfish, very reasonable price. I went with the medium and I'm 6'2", fits just fine with a 50mm stem. I think there top tubes run kind of long, so for most riders I'd recommend the medium unless you're on the shorter side. I only have a few rides on it...so far so good. The frame is very solid, not too heavy (think it's around 5 pounds) made by Kinesis.


Thanks Mike67! Thats what i needed to know! Im 6'0" so ill end up getting the medium.


----------



## Brian Peterson (Feb 20, 2004)

I am 6-1 and am putting a Medium together right now.... I can't wait to finish it... Should be fun!!

brian


----------



## mtb care bear (Jun 27, 2004)

Brian Peterson said:


> I am 6-1 and am putting a Medium together right now.... I can't wait to finish it... Should be fun!!
> 
> brian


Sounds good! Im glad to hear from other people with the Rumble. What kind of fork are you putting on it??


----------



## Brian Peterson (Feb 20, 2004)

mtb care bear said:


> Sounds good! Im glad to hear from other people with the Rumble. What kind of fork are you putting on it??


My good old stand by Shiver SC... I think this will be the 3rd frame for it....

Brian


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

mtb care bear said:


> What kind of fork are you putting on it??


 What, they make more than one?


----------



## Nimai (Mar 5, 2004)

*Rumble in the city.....*

I just got one this week. 
Here it is sitting in Larry's shop in Colorado. Almost done. You get the point. It's a medium and I am running the new Vanilla R 130. Plush, plush, and plush. SS is the best.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

Nimai said:


> I just got one this week.
> Here it is sitting in Larry's shop in Colorado. Almost done. You get the point. It's a medium and I am running the new Vanilla R 130. Plush, plush, and plush. SS is the best.


great looking rig there Z, cant wait for the ride report. actually....I can wait but Id like to read it anyways!!


----------



## antm (Jan 27, 2004)

*wow, very nice*




Nimai said:


> I just got one this week.
> Here it is sitting in Larry's shop in Colorado. Almost done. You get the point. It's a medium and I am running the new Vanilla R 130. Plush, plush, and plush. SS is the best.


nfm


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

ask TWISTED...

hes a test rider for mountain cycle and has like evry bike they produce...hell tell you everything about em...


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

rumble s/1


----------



## Coldfire (Feb 9, 2004)

*Hey*

Hey twisted, is it a Maxxis Hookworm on your Rumble? If yes, how do you like it?

Coldfire


----------



## shanedawg (Jan 9, 2004)

mtb care bear said:


> But does anybody ride one???


One of my riding buddy's has had one for over a year now. He breaks everything, but the frame is still going. He posts over on RM as goingmedium if you want more info.


----------



## DownHillFast (Dec 30, 2003)

*If I were you, I'd consider this Mountain Cycle...*

For what it lacks in "looks", it sure makes up for in spirit....

Ain't she a beauty?


----------



## OneBlueJoker (Apr 15, 2004)

Yea there hookworms! i have a pair and they are really smooth on the street and are really good for urban riding! they are not so good in the dirt but i ride them in the dirt anyways! THey are awesome tires i might say! wat type of riding are you going to do with them?


----------



## Johnnyp060 (Jan 7, 2005)

*Size?*



singletrack said:


> What, they make more than one?


What size Runble is that?


----------



## fr-rider (May 19, 2004)

I'm 5' 7" and I ride a small MC Rumble w/03 DJ (5" of travel)..the only thing I don't like about is the long headtube and I wish I was running a 4" travel fork...other than that the frame has a good solid feel for street riding and dirt jumping. I'll post a pic of it later.


----------



## Brian Peterson (Feb 20, 2004)

mtb care bear said:


> Sounds good! Im glad to hear from other people with the Rumble. What kind of fork are you putting on it??


I just replaced the Shiver SC with a 5in Z1..... Ohhhhhh now the bike rides sweet...

Brian


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Ah!!!! Old Thread Alert!!!!


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Ah!!!! Old Thread Alert!!!!


Not sure how this happened...


----------



## WheelieMan (Jan 19, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Ah!!!! Old Thread Alert!!!!


Ah!!! Postwhore alert!!!!

I love those frames, they are very clean looking. Especially the matte black!


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

Johnnyp060 said:


> What size Runble is that?


Mine that I posted was a small. Everyone should get a small if they want to get the bike to rip around on it do urban and jumps.

I might be getting a new '05 since I'm back on Mountain Cycle.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

Johnnyp060 said:


> What size Runble is that?


 Mine's a medium.... I had a small for a while as well. For park or urban the small is good, but it's too small for trail riding, DH.

If anybody's interested we have three brand new 03/04 Rumbles at work, all smalls I think. The 04 has horizontal dropouts. Cheap. PM if you want.


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

*Just got mine...*



mtb care bear said:


> Does anybody ride a Mountain Cycle Rumble? I found a good deal on one and was curious about what people think about the frame. And also what size of frame did you people get? mountain cycles sizing chart is a little confusing. Thanks!


...and it is a SWEET ride. The picture here is in Fairfax, Cali and the trail is 9 miles of ripping singletrack and this bike rides faster and handles better than the Giant VT or NRS I've been riding for the past two years. The only thing it can't do better than the VT are rock gardens.

I'm 6'2" and 220 lbs and I'm retiring from full suspension since I'm tired of constantly maintaining the frickin dually than actually riding. I broke the NRS and the VT is a creaking m-fer. I got the 2004 frame from Greenfish and its a large with a Fox RLC 100mm on it. Perfection. Silent.

The bike is a large since I need at least a 23.5 inch toptube, the large has a 24".

No complaints here yet except for the occasional pinch flat from flying over biggie rocks ;^)


----------



## ReturnOfTheMTB (Nov 4, 2014)

I picked up a used one of these, it's a wonderful frame too bad they are no longer produced. Has anyone tried a 27.5 wheel in the front?


----------

